# Tiger's Return



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I just saw a short blurb on TV that says Woods has hired another handler to help with his comeback. Also that he will return at Arnold Palmer's tournament. Not sure how accurate it is, but if so, the news wires will running wild with it shortly......lol


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

If I was a betting man, Bay Hill is where I'd expect to see Tiger return. Arnie and Tiger are friends. Arnie has a better chance of controlling the media zoo because it's his tournament. I wouldn't put it past him to give the boot to anyone who presses the wrong agenda. It's also a place where Tiger has had great success, so he should feel more comfortable there than he might anywhere else before the Masters.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Here's more on TW's anticipated return.

Report: Signs point to Tiger Woods' return at Arnold Palmer Invitational at Bay Hill - ESPN

Then again this could all be journalistic propaganda.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

It's not confirmed as yet, but I saw a little blurb go across the bottom of the TV screen saying Woods is going to play in the next four tournaments. Time will tell I suppose. 


Now, a few hours later "two sources" close to the TW continuing saga are saying he won't be back until the Masters.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Couple of things on all these different reports on his return. First this is great example of why "anonymous" sources of the (some) reports should not be allowed. How do we know there were persons who actually gave the reporters this info? We don't. For all we know someone may have fabricated this info for personal gain, or spite. The other reason is how many people bought tickets thinking Woods was going play at one of these tournaments? Take Palmer's tournament as an example. If Woods is a no show, should those people get their money back. 

It is not much of a stretch to think, that all these "Tiger Returns" reports were released by individuals with agendas to drive up ticket sales, and advertising dollars. Call it a "conspiracy theory" if you want. Heck this might even be TW's way of making the press look foolish. Three reports, and only one can be true, if any.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

lets do a game of tick tack toe to see which one it will be.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

AP, and the GC are reporting TW is going to play the Masters. I am glad he finally made a decision to return, but I'm not agreeing with the venue he has chosen. :thumbsdown: Then again, big egos need big stages. Most of the focus will be on him, and not the Major. This decision will make it tougher on the other competitors at a very important event.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

FrogsHair said:


> AP, and the GC are reporting TW is going to play the Masters. I am glad he finally made a decision to return, but I'm not agreeing with the venue he has chosen. :thumbsdown: Then again, big egos need big stages. Most of the focus will be on him, and not the Major. This decision will make it tougher on the other competitors at a very important event.


Yeah, they were just talking about how the other players are going react to playing with him on Golf Channel. I think it's going to be a media freak fest. I agree with you Frog, I think he could have picked a more appropriate venue than The Masters.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I suppose we might assume that Steve "I know nothing, and don't mess with my guy" Williams will still be on his bag. :laugh:


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

Tiger is returning at the Masters, as I expected.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

As Tiger returns so do his alleged text messages to Joslyn James. If true, then addition to being a good golfer, he also like to rough up women for personal gratification. I bet his sponsors that stuck by him are enjoying this little saga. Has to be a few women groups out there going to go to town on this. Poor guy.......

Joslyn James - Bing


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Report: ESPN to air Tiger Woods interview - Tours & News - Golf.com

I guess this might happen. Just have to wait and see.

ESPN, and the Golf Channel both at 7:30PM est


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Earnie Els told reporters that he was tired of being asked "Tiger Questions". That he had no information on what has transpired in the man's life. He just wants to play golf. I don't blame him at all for feeling that way. These journalists/reporters should be getting their questions answered by TW himself, and/or all his previous girl friends. That, or just for get about it. Fat chance on that happening.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh man, I wish they'd just leave it alone and let Tiger and the tour get back to as close to normal as they can be. I really hope they don't pester his groups after the rounds. If they do, I hope no one will talk about anything but how they played.


----------

